# Saddle slipping while mounting!



## Emsibuddy (15 February 2008)

Hey, I know this is prob a long shot but thought it was worth a go. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Is there anything I can do apart from getting someone to hold the stirrup on the other side of the saddle while I'm mounting? When theres only two of us on the yard my friend has to hold my stirrup and her horse is left wandering so if theres any tips anyone can give me I'd much apreciate them. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If I don't get someone to hold the stirrup the saddle slips quite a fair bit! There isn't a mounting block on the yard(which I'd most definitly use if there was of course) but I'm going to see if the small step thing is going to be any help when I go later.
The pony is only 14hh  I'm 5''to 5'2' if thats any help!

A bit of a funny question but thought it was worth asking!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









thanks


----------



## Amymay (15 February 2008)

I would definately try and get a mounting block.

But apart from that , yes get your friend to hold the stirrup (she can always put her horse in it's stable or tie it up......)


----------



## dianchi (15 February 2008)

Is your girth done up tight eno? Also standing on anything will help!


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (15 February 2008)

H's does this no matter how tight the girth - use mounting block, please

will end up hurting their back


----------



## Tinker_Belle (15 February 2008)

I'd definitely try &amp; get hold of a mounting block.

Is there anything else on the yard you could use to mount from? Such as steps maybe? 

I'm 5ft with a 14.2ish pony so I know exactly where you are coming from 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The other option is get your friend to give you a leg up? Then again, that still doesn't solve the problem of her wandering horse.... Surely he could be tied up while you're mounting though?


----------



## jenbleep (15 February 2008)

Get a mahoosive mounting block! I never get on from the ground because - i admit - i am not flexible/fit/agile whatever you want to call it and pull the saddle over, in turn pulling his back out!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









if you want to make a massive one get a load of breeze blocks  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and make into steps


----------



## horsegirl (15 February 2008)

ditto mounting block, we use those plastic steps they sell in hardware shops for about £8.  Worth getting a couple of sets as some horses tend to stamp on them!


----------



## pagancluf (15 February 2008)

Def get a mounting block - got a good one from B&amp;Q that folds up and has three steps, as you can never make the girth tight enough until you are on and done up.


----------



## Emsibuddy (15 February 2008)

Yes, as I said in my post I'm going to try mounting from a sort of high step thing outside his stable today and hopefully that will help and not hurt his back. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Just thought I'd as incase someone had some magical tip to give me ! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




And my friends horse doesnt go very far tbh,when she holds my stirrup, it just slows us both down!
Thanks to everyone anyway!


----------



## Capriole (15 February 2008)

what type of girth are you using?
i had this problem with my flat backed/no wither cob - using a girth with an elastic insert.  now using a stubben trevira string girth and for the first toime in yonks can mount from teh floor without saddle slipage


----------



## Tinker_Belle (15 February 2008)

I've forgotten what it's called now but there is a product that you slip into the stirrup &amp; it hangs a few inches lower, looks sort of like a secondary stirrup. It's supposed to make mounting 100% easier &amp; not pull on the horses back (although in my opinion, whatever you use mounting dead from the ground is always going to pull on the horses back)

It was marketed for hunting/endurance riding, so if you're out &amp; fall off/need to get off you take this out of your pocket, slip it onto the stirrup, mount &amp; then remove it &amp; replace back in pocket.


Think it might have been called something like Stirrup-Mate or similar. This was ages ago but somebody else here may know what I mean? 
	
	
		
		
	


	






We have 3 breeze  block built mounting blocks at our yard which is excellent but it's a bu%%er if you're a shortie &amp; there is nothing about! Lol


----------



## Tinker_Belle (15 February 2008)

Found it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Stirrup Mount it's called &amp; it's at the bottom of the page, £5.00 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Might be worth a try?

http://www.robinsons-uk.com/products/search.asp?keyword=stirrup&amp;x=0&amp;y=0#sku.31926


----------



## Capriole (15 February 2008)

ive heard they are rubbish tbh

worth a try at a fiver though


----------



## Capriole (15 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
it's a bu%%er if you're a shortie &amp; there is nothing about! Lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I'm 5'2" and i discovered last night that i CAN get on a 17.1 horse from the floor!


----------



## Tinker_Belle (15 February 2008)

Respect to you!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I ride a friends 17.2 sometimes &amp; practically have to be lifted into the saddle!


----------



## Capriole (15 February 2008)

i didnt think i could, but with nothing to climb on, i didnt want to get a leg up so helper could comment on my weight


----------



## trundle (15 February 2008)

I think thats why God invented post-and-rail fencing. The little 2-step mounting blocks are no good for me with my unspringy short legs, so if i have to get back on when I'm inside the school, I use the fence.


----------



## hellsdarkrose (15 February 2008)

in the school we sometimes use the plastic polyjump blocks to mount from they are great


----------



## jenbleep (15 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
in the school we sometimes use the plastic polyjump blocks to mount from they are great 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

mmm not if they topple over next to a spooky ponio......cue me being dragged halfway across the school lol!


----------



## WishfulThinker (15 February 2008)

Mounting block!! I never mount from the ground and I will give anyone who gets on my boy a leg up - unless they are my super skinny mate who weights less than a fart!


----------



## Janette (15 February 2008)

Non slip pad from prolite or Stephens.......and a mounting block.
I'm in the same position as you.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (15 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i didnt think i could, but with nothing to climb on, i didnt want to get a leg up so helper could comment on my weight 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Unfortunately, without a mounting block or leg up I just stand on one leg while the other is in the stirrup, constantly hopping trying to build up enough momentum to get myself up there!  
	
	
		
		
	


	








I'm tiny all over but just have the shortest leggies in the whole universe I'm sure! Lol

It isn't pretty &amp; poor horse just looks at me as if to say "are you _still_  down there?!"


----------

